# Two different Tire Sizes on 4motion



## Stetsie (Nov 10, 2016)

My wife had winter wheels and tires installed for the 2nd time this season on her 17' GSW 4motion. Long story but it got worse.

She left the dealer on a 1.5hr trip to a friends for the weekend. she called half way there to report lack of power and stability control warnings on the dash. I thought it was a sensor or TPMS so she proceeded with the trip (dealer was closed anyways)

She gets home this afternoon and I noticed the dealer put on three 205/55/R16 and one 205/65/R16 tires on the car. No wonder the car was confused.

Would this cause mechanical damage with the tires speeds off and stressing the differentials? I'm very mad with my incompetent local dealer.


----------



## holophonic (Aug 16, 2014)

Wow, that sounds bad.

4motion can handle slight differences. I had a valve stem fail on a bumpy road which resulted in a damaged sidewall. Since the tires only had a few thousand miles on them they could replace only one.

I believe the limit is something like 3/32" difference. Without even crunching the numbers it's safe to say you are well beyond that.


----------



## Stetsie (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, 
i did more research and it seems haldex 4motion can handle 3-4% difference. this was out 1.6" or 6.5% diameter. Not good.
The VW Dealer did very little other than assured us that 30,000 km of warranty left and only a short drive that it would be fine. 
Got a detailing and oil change but i'm not sure I want them to be left alone with the car anymore. This isn't the first issue.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I've worked at automotive dealers for most of my work life. The dealers treat tires as another way to make money. Sadly, if you add up all the comebacks and complaints, it rarely makes money.

Stick with a company that only does tires. Stay away from those that try and sell you other work [brakes/suspension/etc]. You'll find more competent employee's that stick with one thing.


----------



## Stetsie (Nov 10, 2016)

After this experience I'd say you're right. I figured a volkswagen dealer wouldn't screw up tires this bad. This whole mess started with putting winters on my wifes alloys instead of steel wheels and tires as we ordered. Then they put the steels on with two different tire sizes. Just a communication F*** up from the start.


----------

